# Howdy from Oklahoma



## Ironhandle Ranch (Mar 23, 2007)

Howdy everyone. I'm from Oklahoma, where the wind never stops, and tornados arn't nothin but a thing. My hubby and I team sort and calf rope. We have two beautiful daughters one cat (Princess Leia) and a blue healer named Hank.


----------



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome! I'm Tay. =]


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

